# deleted



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> I admit I get a little nervous doing this just to stay out of the wind. Finger on the tilt switch.
> 
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGTpbybGWMjru


You should try running the river between Bastrop and Austin, except it’s mostly the rocks and ever changing gravel bars! I have a few props in the garage that can attest to the difficulty of running the river, probably why I don’t have a real expensive skiff, just going to get abused from time to time.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I live in Bastrop County and would not ever think of taking my glass boat in that river, but I am think about a jon w/a jet on it.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Chad Cohn said:


> I live in Bastrop County and would not ever think of taking my glass boat in that river, but I am think about a jon w/a jet on it.


My boat drafts little, maybe 3 or 4 inches when poling, and it’s only 52” wide so I can get through areas bigger john boats can’t. I check the levels before I go and when it’s running clear I can stay out of trouble. The issue is when water is cloudy after some rains. There is a guide who has the same Hull I have and he runs a jet. A jet would be cool, just don’t like the weight.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I've never fished it either but I've been told there is some good fishing on the river. I'll go to Lake Bastrop on occasion and catch a few.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Link ain't working for me.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

delete


----------

